# Shop made dovetail jig



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Back about 20 or so years ago I remember making a dovetail jig as outlined in a magazine (probably Fine Woodworking) but cannot remember how to do it. The key to it was a pair of router bits (straight & dovetail) with top bearings that rode on the home made jigs. I used the technique to build a nice blanket chest which came out great and was a wedding present to one of my sons.

The spacing was whatever you wanted and the jigs were easy to build. One jig for the pins and one for the tails.

Anybody remember how this was done?

Thanks.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

You should check out Stubbynubs site. He has plans for a wooden variably spaced dovetail jig like my Leigh Dovetail Jig. Far more work, but unlimited possibilities.

If you have access to a CNC Router or laser you could draw up your own spacing and cut them out. the offset should be half the width of the pin on a fixed space jig. (Disclaimer, I think that is right. I had the Leigh Super 18. I have not used a fixed space jig in 10 years)


----------

